# Is Positive Pellet Goat Dewormer A Good Wormer?



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

If you have used it before have you had any luck with it? What about problems? and our goats are pregnant btw :help:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

That would depend on where you are located. Some in the northern part of the country may have luck with it. In the south you would be better off giving plain water cause it would have the same effect. Most of us use Ivermectin.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It doesn't work in the northwest either. It's just about the same as feeding cigarettes to your goats. The ingredient in it works the same way. 
What kind of worms are you trying to get rid of?


----------



## Caitlin (Jan 15, 2013)

well i live in arkansas, and our co-op didnt have ivermectin at the time so we gave them the pellet dewormer today. We got them at an auction 3 days ago (yes ik not a good idea to go to auctions but no other option) and one of them has very bad diarreah* (however you spell it*) and we just make a point to any animal we bring home we worm it.

(we dont know much about goats yet were just getting into them)


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

We use safe guard for the pregos and dectomax for the others


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Caitlin said:


> well i live in arkansas, and our co-op didnt have ivermectin at the time so we gave them the pellet dewormer today. We got them at an auction 3 days ago (yes ik not a good idea to go to auctions but no other option) and one of them has very bad diarreah* (however you spell it*) and we just make a point to any animal we bring home we worm it.
> 
> (we dont know much about goats yet were just getting into them)


I live in North East Arkansas and Positive Pellet does not work here. If you were close I would share some Ivermectin with you and even teach you to do a fecal so your wormings were done when needed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have a TSC? get some ivermectin or order it from www.jefferslivestock.com its cheaper there anyway. You will need needles and syringes to get it out of the bottle but then you can give it via mouth (no needle on the syringe) 1cc per 20lbs then repeat in 7-10 days.


----------

